# feldjager is back



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

hi crew!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

feldy! Welcome back.

Kick off your shoes and stay a while.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Feldy! Well, I'll be damned; good to see you back dude! Hope you hang around for awhile.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I had to poke and prod at him to get him here. Just kidding. 

Needed to fix his account so he could log in. Stupid Yahoo filtered out his confirm email back when he registered so he couldn't log in!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

guess who's back...Feldy's back...


----------

